# DDR litter what do you think.



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Im looking at a pick of the litter male out of this DDR breeding.

Sire: Rex vom Ludwigseck
Rex vom Ludwigseck

Dam: Suki vom Mosby Haus
Suki Vom Mosby Haus

Some one told me that dams father SG Racker vom Gleisdreieck does not produce. Looking at the pedigree from my POV. It looks ok , I just want opinions if you would please all would be much appreciated. Also I want to just have a good all around dog not to extreme but I want something that will turn on and off. Pups being born right now.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

What are your plans for the puppy? Any working venues?

I am not familiar so much with the lines (leave that to the experts) but I see a little that I know..


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Im going to take this pup as far as I can go with him. Be it obedience, personal protection, tracking, agility, schutzhund all the above. I would like to know if any body recognizes any problems with nerve and gameness.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

According to Al Gill, Racker's owner, he had a lot of police dogs out of litters from Racker. So when someone says "he doesn't produce"--what are they referring to?


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

To address the actual pedigree--the pedigrees are very good. The combination is should be pretty nice. Rex's brother's Ron and Roxy have been good producers for hips and good looks and solid working ability. I don't know anything specifically about Rex. 

I like Racker's pedigree quite a lot--he's about 3/4 old DDR bloodlines, with one line going back to older working lines and herding lines. You can find some very good videos online of him working and I really like what he shows. 

Suki's mom is all DDR bloodlines--her mom is pretty strong DDR lines with pretty good reputation for working ability.

But neither Suki or her mom seem to have any info for hips or elbows--and no working titles given either. That makes them rather an unknown and I'd want the breeder to be able to fill in some of that information.

As always, I'd check carefully into the individual parents--what are their hip/elbow ratings, have they ever worked, what are their temperaments like, and so on.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I am not as big a fan of today's DDR dogs in terms of working as maybe twenty years ago, but I do think this will probably be a breeding in which you can get what you described you want in the dog...Good Luck


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you all for the cooments.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

I see a couple dogs I recognize as well (and a few from my own upcoming pup), but don't know enough about different lines to give you an opinion.

Strictly from a HEALTH aspect, I would be concerned that the sire is only OFA fair (I know, fair is still passing), but the b*tch has no testing. Makes me feel that perhaps these two were purchased or put together simply because of their lines and not because of their OWN drives/working ability (I know some breeders, seems to be more in the mal world, that don't do a ton of OFA testing and simply go off working ability and what is produced, but still). If you were serious about doing sport work, I would want a little better guarantee of a HD free dog. And a good contract to back those hips up.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Anubis_Star said:


> I see a couple dogs I recognize as well (and a few from my own upcoming pup), but don't know enough about different lines to give you an opinion.
> 
> Strictly from a HEALTH aspect, I would be concerned that the sire is only OFA fair (I know, fair is still passing), but the b*tch has no testing. Makes me feel that perhaps these two were purchased or put together simply because of their lines and not because of their OWN drives/working ability (I know some breeders, seems to be more in the mal world, that don't do a ton of OFA testing and simply go off working ability and what is produced, but still). If you were serious about doing sport work, I would want a little better guarantee of a HD free dog. And a good contract to back those hips up.


You have a great point. I have asked about a health guarantee. Breeder has it covered in the contract, and is prepared should something go wrong health wise.


----------

